# Where to buy OEM PCV syle connectors?



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm trying to put together my own catch can kit and would like to reconnect back to the PCV system with OEM style connectors like in the pictures. 
















The bottom picture with my intake shows the male version that the OEM connector connects to. So I know they are there. I just need that I think female end of it like in the first picture. 
I searched everywhere and nowhere to be found. Might just need to cut up my own hose and steal those two ends


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, I'm putting the finishing touches on my catch can set up, and I used an oem pcv hose cut in half for the intake manifold attachment. The pcv breather hose works with -10 an connectors! Its right around 5/8 inch inner diameter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Those OE Norma fittings are not sold separately. You'll need to cut up your stock hoses to remove the fittings, or buy new, replacement hose assemblies from the dealer and cut those up.


----------



## harryzhao2 (Jun 3, 2016)

```
Looks great!
```

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryzhao2 (Jun 3, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Those OE Norma fittings are not sold separately. You'll need to cut up your stock hoses to remove the fittings, or buy new, replacement hose assemblies from the dealer and cut those up.


Sounds good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

You can find used OEM hoses on ebay now, usually between $20 and $30. Or you can (or at least used to be able to) find 3rd party vendor hoses for the 2.5 that don't have the right bends, and they were going for $15-20. However, with the third party hoses, you have to be careful whether the fit is snug or not. You may need to replace the o-ring with a thicker one to get a good seal.

OEM HOSE
3rd Party HOSE


Peter


----------



## harryzhao2 (Jun 3, 2016)

harryzhao2 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> *The bottom picture with my intake shows the male version that the OEM connector connects to.* So I know they are there. I just need that I think female end of it like in the first picture.
> I searched everywhere and nowhere to be found. Might just need to cut up my own hose and steal those two ends


the oem PCV hose doesn't connect there. it connects the the port on the right side of the throttle body. the port is exactly the same size as the one on the valve cover.

here's where it connects:









(i just don't want you accidentally cutting the wrong hoses)

also, the ports are female and the actual PCV hose has two male ends connectors (same size):


----------

